# Water Wisteria



## Redeemtherapture (Mar 10, 2009)

Usually when I go to my local Petsmart I look at the aquatic plants they have, find the clearance plants that are on clearance because the plant looks like its dying, and revive them in my tank. I have done this with Amazon Sword plants successfully. I recently came across some water wisteria and purchased it since I heard the plant is almost impossible to kill. The leaves were ragged and brown but the stems were green. I planted them in my tank about seven days ago and six of the nine plants look amazing. The other three haven't grown any roots and when I try to replant them they end up at the top of my tank the next day. Should I just leave them afloat and see what happens or should I just throw them out? I was reading that they make a nice floating plant as well but will eventually shade the tank because it grows so fast. Just wondering how everyone elses experiances have been with wisteria.


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't see any of what I think is water wisteria. I thought water wisteria is Hygrophila Difformis:
http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/Plantdir/hyg-diff.htm

Either way, good luck with the cheap buy. 

As to your question, if 6 out of 9 stems were ok, I'd probably just dump the other 3 and move on.


----------



## Redeemtherapture (Mar 10, 2009)

The shorter single stem plants are the wisteria. They sell them emerged in plant gel so it looks different then a fully submerged plant. The leaves will eventually turn (hopefully).


----------



## LeTigra (Nov 25, 2008)

I say leave them float for a few days.
I have lots of wisteria. I use it becasue it thrives in my tank and is always a lovely rich green. Any pieces that do get knocked out by my pictus cats i just leave float and they get good roots although not always at the end of the stem. What i do then is just plant the bit that rooted in the substrate even if its in the middle, so its effectively got two ends. Works for me


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

ya float them till they have small roots then plant... after a month of my wisteria in my tank they started pearling


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

If your experience ends up being anything like mine this stuff will grow like dandelions for you. I started with one stem in a 5 gallon with only 13 watt 6500 K fluorensent sprial bulb, no c02, low tech tank. In 3 months, the water wisteria practically smothered out every other plant in the tank and choked out the whole tank. I ended up trimming tons of it. IME, once this plant gets going, it seems hardier than anubias and java ferns.


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

LeTigra said:


> I say leave them float for a few days.
> I have lots of wisteria. I use it becasue it thrives in my tank and is always a lovely rich green. Any pieces that do get knocked out by my pictus cats i just leave float and they get good roots although not always at the end of the stem. What i do then is just plant the bit that rooted in the substrate even if its in the middle, so its effectively got two ends. Works for me


i am a big fan of wisteria , just love the tone of the green colour , feels calm whenever i look at it


----------



## Redeemtherapture (Mar 10, 2009)

Well it's been a few weeks and all of the wisteria plants are growing noticeably in a day. And I was worried they wouldn't make it... Hahah.


----------



## skinz180189 (Jun 26, 2009)

Sorry to thread hijack but... Is wisteria fine just pushed into Gravel?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

skinz180189 said:


> Sorry to thread hijack but... Is wisteria fine just pushed into Gravel?


Yup, sure is. Just plant it like any other stem plant


----------



## skinz180189 (Jun 26, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> Yup, sure is. Just plant it like any other stem plant


Cheers, just the usual don't bury the rhizome affair it is then


----------

